# 2014 Draft: Who Do We Want?



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

This may be counting our chickens before they hatch, but lets assume we'll be top four/five come draft time. Which player do we prefer and why?


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd be thrilled with any of the guys listed, but I'm very high on Jabari


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Parker, Wiggins or Smart specifically, but i would be thrilled with any of them.. I absolutely love Randle but i want Henson playing the 4 going forward so i think the other guys would be a better fit


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Why is Wiggins on the poll twice?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I must have been day dreaming of Wiggins being in a Bucks jersey.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> I must have been day dreaming of Wiggins being in a Bucks jersey.


better than the wet dreams i have been having about him:borat:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm pretty torn between Jabari and Wiggins, but I'm probably going with Wiggins because with him we could have one of the best defenses in the league with time. I'm thinking:

1. Wiggins
2. Parker
3. Smart
4. Exum


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Between Henson and sanders y'all need a go to scorer on the wing. And at this point it's probably a coin flip between wiggins and Parker.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Luke said:


> Between Henson and sanders y'all need a go to scorer on the wing. And at this point it's probably a coin flip between wiggins and Parker.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


We could also use a pg, knight is not the longterm solution there.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Kind of an nice situation. We can land anywhere in the top four or five and we can get a PG or a wing player, either of which we'll gladly take.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bubbles said:


> Kind of an nice situation. We can land anywhere in the top four or five and we can get a PG or a wing player, either of which we'll gladly take.


Have to finish with one if the two worst records to guarantee it.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think we have it in us. I believe. #Hope


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'm thinking wiggins and not just because he has been touted #1 forever ...with a future frontcourt of giannis henson and sanders , while big on defense and length not alot of scoring there and brandon can space the floor ....just a big long team with wiggins as the top gun and giannis as his scottie ( a do everything team first guy) if not him than exum .


----------



## MagicRule99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jabari is the best player in this draft so you should go with him.. unless the Magic get him first.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If Utah is ahead of us they'll take Jabari. Mormon is meant for the Mormon state. I want Wiggins. Even if we don't have an "elite" scorer I think our all around scoring will be good enough with how good our defense could be.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bring the Canadian to Wisconsin.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

@Jamel Irief probably voted for Exum since he's from Australia just like his favorite player, Andrew Bogut.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i'm thinking wiggins and not just because he has been touted #1 forever ...with a future frontcourt of giannis henson and sanders , while big on defense and length not alot of scoring there and brandon can space the floor ....just a big long team with wiggins as the top gun and giannis as his scottie ( a do everything team first guy) if not him than exum .


Knight/Wiggins/Giannis/Henson/Sanders? Yes please.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bubbles said:


> @Jamel Irief probably voted for Exum since he's from Australia just like his favorite player, Andrew Bogut.


Nope it just showed up on he front page as a poll so I randomly picked.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

You just have a thing for those Aussies.


----------

